
Somehow, Microsoft is the best thing to happen to Chrome - fourmii
https://www.techradar.com/news/somehow-microsoft-is-the-best-thing-to-happen-to-chrome
======
simonblack
It always looks like Microsoft is improving things .... at first.

That's the whole premise behind 'E-E-E': Embrace - Extend - Extinguish.

------
pmarino90
This could have been more interesting to read without the hundreds pop-up
coming out!

~~~
lproven
Didn't get a single one. uBlock Origin, with cookies warning suppressed.

